# Suite for Piano



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a video of my piano instructor performing my Suite for Piano, which was written for and dedicated to him. I submitted this piece to the soundSCAPE summer music festival in Italy and got accepted, and I also won a grant to write the piece. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

This sounds Gyorgi Ligeti mixed with Alexander Scriabin. Not bad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Funny you say that, my teacher half-scolded me the other day for writing too much like Scriabin in a different piece...but glad you liked it.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

This is really first-rate work! I happen to like the third movement best due to the drama and variation within the movement, but that has more to do with my personal preferences than objective quality. Congratulations on your acceptance to the festival. I hope it is the beginning of a long and fruitful career.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words! I've written a lot of music prior to this piece, but this is the first piece that I would consider calling my "opus 1." I wrote another piano suite with the same teacher last year but didn't like it at all, so I built off that experience and wrote this piano suite which I am very pleased with. It also helps having a professional performing it!


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

This has to be one of my favorite pieces I've seen posted in the composer's sub-forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

WavesOfParadox said:


> This has to be one of my favorite pieces I've seen posted in the composer's sub-forum.


Means a lot, thanks. I hope you've heard lots of other works in the forum to lay on such praise!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Second movement is beautiful. Very poetic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

It's a crowd pleaser, for sure. It was somewhat stylistically influenced by the Barcarolles of Faure which I was diggin at the time. I like to think, though, that the second movement is really more of my own personal voice than anything else. I can't contribute as much of the melody or harmony or rhythm or whathaveyou to any specific composer like I can the outer movements.


----------

